# Solved: Need Driver ESS Technology ES1938/ES1941/ES1946 Solo-1(E)



## SmokinHope (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi all, I am having a heck of a time getting this driver (ESS Technology ES1938/ES1941/ES1946 Solo-1(E)) every time I try go to their website I get "server not found". I tried to d/l from a driver site but I dont think it was the right one as I still dont have sound. Please help if you can.
Thx,
Sheila


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What operating system? Their site appears to be dead, but these are common drivers.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Pick the driver for your operating system from this page.


----------



## SmokinHope (Sep 29, 2005)

I am using Windows 98SE. I tried the site you linked me and when I clicked on Win9X i got "page cannot be displayed". Now what?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Another dead link. But I think I found one, so hold on.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

OK. Found it on a CD. Try this one:

http://users.adelphia.net/~abraxas/dl/ES1938w98.zip


----------



## SmokinHope (Sep 29, 2005)

Thx, gonna try it now. Do I need to uninstall the last 1 I tried ?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Yes. Get rid of all the old stuff that you can.


----------



## SmokinHope (Sep 29, 2005)

I unzipped the file to a folder, then I clicked on the exe file and I got a message in DOS window "cannot find PCI Audio Adapter" grrr. Now what. P.S. I do appreciate your help, just getting frustrated.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There is no automatic installer for that driver. You need to go to Device Manager and open the properties of the device. Then, find where it says to install or update the driver.

Follow the wizard, but make all the manual choices. Don't let it do any automatic searching. On the last page, check the bottom box that says you will specify the location of the driver.

You will eventually get to a place that has a "Have Disk" button. Press the button even though you don't have the disk and point it to the .inf file in the unzipped folder.


----------



## SmokinHope (Sep 29, 2005)

Thank you , Thank you, thank you, I now have sound. Your the best!!! :up:


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Great!

You can place a "Solved" marker in the title using the Thread Tools above.

You did a good job---I think you rate "Intermediate" just for doing this successfully.

Enjoy


----------



## SmokinHope (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks, done.


----------



## TheManWithRain (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you wery much!!!! i had similar problem...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That's why we keep the old ones .


----------



## Lala (Sep 1, 2003)

the page doesnt work anymore ive got the same problem but there is no drier anymore, cuz its so old... help meeeee


----------

